# Shades of Blue



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

_MG_7006 by in his image, on Flickr


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

That's actually pretty cool.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

those are some nice clams


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow, are those all your clams?


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

I wish!!! I do aquarium photography and they were in one of the tanks I have done. Pretty sweet eh?


----------

